

Ideas for Rails Rumble 2009 - csbartus
http://rumblestiltskin.heroku.com/

======
csbartus
I love Kangaroo Court and definitively Internet Pie

~~~
csbartus
And of course Clairvoyance:

You are able to collect real time information in Google Reader, Delicious and
Netvibes.

You can even add semantics and see all the links of a subject in one page.

That's the input. As output you can copy and paste snippets, ideas from the
aggregated articles into a separate application, blog post, wiki, mindmapper.

And that's all. It's far from providing you clairvoyance to your subject of
interests -- business.

Create your personal news agency! All inputs and your outputs in one
application.

. Aggregate news using existing tools (GReader).

. Add filters / semantics based on source, content, category using cascading
tags and meta-tags

. Add one-paragraph summaries / distilled knowledge to your semantic tags,
subject of interests

. Visualize your subjects as trends, predictions, overviews, know-how

. Monetize the final output

